# Maturity beyond my years!



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.....


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I couldn't look past the rack on the chick in your avatar, but yeah  We sociophobes tend to be mature beyond our years :yes


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

josh23 said:


> I couldn't look past the rack on the chick in your avatar, but yeah  We sociophobes tend to be mature beyond our years :yes


Well skyla is hot! lol

Thx for agreeing!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I looked at her rack periodically back and forth as I read your post.

I don't think I'm very mature lmao.

Nice post though, srsly


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Starting at the age of 8 all my teachers said the same thing - I was to mature for my age, I did not see that as a bad thing but because I did not socialize they found it bad lol...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

u'll feel sorry when u grow up!! I was like that!!! it's a mistake ,, trust me,,,


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

GraceP said:


> I feel more comfortable around adults/teachers than teenagers/students, but I wouldn't say I'm mature. Rather, I'm a sort of immature idealist who lacks social knowledge and common sense. Because of that, I may say childish things in serious conversations such as politics as I would not know what is possible/viable and what is just stupid.
> I would like to become more mature and gain a practical knowledge of the world, so reading the news and getting some general knowledge and common sense together should be a good first step.
> I can be deep, but usually what comes out of my mouth is either strange/cynical, eccentric or totally unexpected, in a bad way... I should really work on that too.
> 
> ...


Most deep things are strange/cynical imo, you can't be that immature, I can tell just from your typing/speech skills that you're pretty intelligent. 
Intelligence and maturity go hand in hand!


----------

